# Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

						Roman "der8auer" Hartung hat einen Kühlrahmen entwickelt, mit dem man Ryzen-3000-Prozessoren besser mit einer Wasserkühlung bei Temperatur halten soll. Das System setzt am Chiplet-Aufbau der CPUs an - und ist auch in einer Version für AiO-Kühler erhältlich.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Jetzt müsste nur noch jemand herausfinden, WIE VIEL besser die Temperaturen werden. 

Wenns nur 2 Kelvin sind oder sowas ists ja für die Fische, wenns 5-10K werden wäres zumindest für gewisse Zielgruppen interessant.


----------



## Malc0m (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste nur noch jemand herausfinden, WIE VIEL besser die Temperaturen werden.
> 
> Wenns nur 2 Kelvin sind oder sowas ists ja für die Fische, wenns 5-10K werden wäres zumindest für gewisse Zielgruppen interessant.



Das hat mir ehrlich gesagt auch in seinem Youtube Video gefehlt. Zwar das Produkt gut gezeigt und sah auch durchdacht aus. Jedoch auch keine Vergleichstemperaturen genannt.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Zumindest laut einigen Kühlerherstellern bringen Veränderungen am Kühler wie angepasste Düsenplatten, und im Prinzip macht der Kühlrahmen nichts anderes, maximal 1°C, bei steigendem Durchfluss immer weniger.
Roman sagt ja im Video, dass es je nach Übertaktung wirklich 5-10°C sein sollen, das widerspricht aber den Aussagen der Hersteller.


----------



## soulstyle (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Ein vorher nachher Video mit den Temperaturmessungen fehlt eindeutig.


----------



## v3nom (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenns nur 2 Kelvin sind oder sowas ists ja für die Fische, wenns 5-10K werden wäres zumindest für gewisse Zielgruppen interessant.



Je höher die Last desto besser wird das wohl sein. Stock gehe ich auch eher von 2K aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Ich rede selbstverständlich immer von maximaler Last - im Idle oder bei Teillast sind die temperaturen sowieso unkritisch/egal.


----------



## claster17 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Sein Kommentar zu Tests:


> Wieviel glaubwürdiger ist es, wenn ich einen Test vom eigenen Produkt mache? Deshalb hab ichs gelassen.


----------



## Obiwan (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt bereis darüber nachgedacht, wie man den Kühler meiner AiO etwas weiter nach unten verlagern könnte. Daher habe ich das zum Testen bestellt. 
Kann die Ergebnisse dann gerne hier zur Verfügung stellen. Was soll ich außer prime95 noch testen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Prime reicht völlig. Einmal ohne verschieben Delta CPU-Temp zu Umgebungstemp nach 10 Minuten Prime Small FFTs und einmal mit verschieben.
Das sollte locker reichen um zu sehen, obs 1K, 5K oder 10K Unterschied macht.


----------



## hanfi104 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Obiwan schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt bereis darüber nachgedacht, wie man den Kühler meiner AiO etwas weiter nach unten verlagern könnte. Daher habe ich das zum Testen bestellt.
> Kann die Ergebnisse dann gerne hier zur Verfügung stellen. Was soll ich außer prime95 noch testen?


Oh ein Test wäre toll


claster17 schrieb:


> Sein Kommentar zu Tests:


Ja am Ende würde er eh dafür zerrissen werden, egal wie das Ergebnis ausfällt und egal ob es später von unabhängigen bestätigt/widerlegt wird.


----------



## CiD (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Obiwan schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt bereis darüber nachgedacht, wie man den Kühler meiner AiO etwas weiter nach unten verlagern könnte. Daher habe ich das zum Testen bestellt.


Das Ergebnis würde ich auch brennend interessieren. 

BTW: Kannst ja auch mal OCBASE / OCCT durchlaufen lassen. Bringt auch Linpack/AVX/AVX2 Tests mit (ist aber nicht wirklich relevant für ein CPU-Temp Test).

Zumindest ein Vorteil hat das Teil, es ist aus Metal und nicht aus Kunststoff wie die meisten Brackets der Mainboardhersteller wo auch gern mal die Naben wegbrechen können. Ob das einen die 30€ Wert ist? Hm...


----------



## jadiger (13. März 2020)

Ich glaub nicht das die Unterschiede so riesig sind und Takt mäßig ist es zu wenig 
das man dadurch wirklich was merkt.

Also bei meinen 3800X ist mir aufgefallen, das der bei weitem nicht so Temp empfindlich ist wie 
mein 2600X. Da konnte man schon deutlich mehr erreichen mit besser Kühlung, die 3000er sind 
da wesentlich Takt stabiler.



Obiwan schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt bereis darüber nachgedacht, wie man den Kühler meiner AiO etwas weiter nach unten verlagern könnte. Daher habe ich das zum Testen bestellt.
> Kann die Ergebnisse dann gerne hier zur Verfügung stellen. Was soll ich außer prime95 noch testen?



Prime reicht doch schon und welche CPU das halt ist und AIO. 

Bin ja gespannt was da rum kommt, im besten 5 Grad im geschlechtertesten 2 bis 3 Grad schätze ich mal.


----------



## Gerry1984 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Gefällt mir technisch ganz gut und grundsätzlich ist der Preis auch OK, steckt ja durchaus einiges an Engineering drin das so hinzubekommen. Ist nur noch die Frage wie viel es tatsächlich bringt. Ich fürchte ja irgendwie dass der Temperaturunterschied es schwer haben wird überhaupt über die Nachweisbarkeitsgrenze hinaus zu kommen wenn man halbwegs Durchfluss und normale Leistungsaufnahme hat. Sprich vielleicht 1K bis 2K bei Vollast ohne großartigeÜbertaktung die ja bei Zen2 nicht mehr viel bringt.

Es gibt da nämlich einen Test von Igor auf Youtube mit unterschiedlich modifizierten Kühlblücken bei den Zen2 und da haben sich messbare Unterschiede eigentlich nur bei sehr niedrigen Durchlussraten eingestellt. Sobald der Durchfluss auf normales Niveau kam waren die Unterschiede Messtoleranz.

Also mal Tests abwarten 

Wenn es tatsächlich ~5K oder so bringt und das ach bei Zen3 gönn ich mir das wenn ich dann mal auf einen Ryzen 4k aufrüste


----------



## Duke711 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Ich habe zwar nur ein Modell von einem 2700X, aber warum probieren wir es hier mal nicht einfach aus:

145W. ~ 94 L/h

Core 1 und 2: 51,6 °C
Core 3 und 4: 53,5 °C
Core 5 und 6: 51,5 °C
Core 7 und 8: 53,4 °C

~ 52  L/h

Core 1 und 2: 52,8 °C
Core 3 und 4: 54,6 °C
Core 5 und 6: 52,7 °C
Core 7 und 8: 54,9 °C


~ 29  L/h

Core 1 und 2: 54,9 °C
Core 3 und 4: 56,5 °C
Core 5 und 6: 55,1 °C
Core 7 und 8: 56,9 °C

Update mit Vesetzung folgt.

Bild 1: Wassertemp mit mittlere Einspritzung parellel zum Die
Bild 2: DIE mit vier doppel Core, Sicht von unten.


----------



## sinchilla (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Ich bin auch sehr über Ergebnisse gespannt, in Anbetracht der Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Kupfer bezweifle ich ein bisschen die Wirksamkeit. Die Wärme wird so schnell aufgenommen bzw abgegeben, ob da so ein paar Millimeter den Kohl fett machen?

Zumal ich mit meinem kleinen 65watt-Mäuschen wahrscheinlich eher nicht die primäre Zielgruppe bin.

Abgesehen davon, hab ich mir Prime 95 überspielt...meine Corsair H115i ist eh auf flüsterleise gestellt, trotzdem dümpel ich im gaming in moderaten Temperaturbereichen, welche weit entfernt vom throttlen sind.

@8auer, wie wär es denn mit einem Heatspreader aus synthetischem Diamant?

Da sehe ich Potenzial, die Hitze möglichst schnell aus der CPU zu bekommen.


----------



## Duke711 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

So Die um 6 mm außermittig versetzt


----------



## Karling (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Mit etwas bastlerischem Geschick kann man sich das Schlangenöl sparen. Mit einem billigem chinesischen Waterblock für 15€ kann man Einlauf und Auslauf um 90° drehen und damit  das gekühlte Wasser vom Radiator über den CPU-Dies (in einem deutschen Text ist das richtig) einströmen lässt und das erwärmte Wasser über dem I/O-Die wieder ausfließen lässt. Funktioniert prima und bringt bei diesem Kühler ca. 3-4° niedrigere Temperaturen ohne Zusatzkosten. Das müsste bei jedem Waterblock gehen, der eine quadratische Deckelverschraubung hat.


----------



## Duke711 (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch KÃ¼hlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Wie zu erwarten war ein voller Erfolg auf ganzer Linie:

Die Parallel angeströmt


145W. ~ 94 L/h

Core 1 und 2: 51,8 °C
Core 3 und 4: 53,7 °C
Core 5 und 6: 51,8 °C
Core 7 und 8: 53,7 °C

~ 52 L/h

Core 1 und 2: 53,2 °C
Core 3 und 4: 55,0 °C
Core 5 und 6: 53,2 °C
Core 7 und 8: 55,0 °C


~ 29 L/h

Core 1 und 2: 55,8 °C
Core 3 und 4: 57,2 °C
Core 5 und 6: 55,6 °C
Core 7 und 8: 57,3 °C

Quer angeströmt


145W. ~ 94 L/h

Core 1 und 2: 51,6 °C
Core 3 und 4: 53,8 °C
Core 5 und 6: 51,6 °C
Core 7 und 8: 53,8 °C

~ 52 L/h

Core 1 und 2: 52,8 °C
Core 3 und 4: 55,2 °C
Core 5 und 6: 52,8 °C
Core 7 und 8: 55,2 °C


~ 29 L/h

Core 1 und 2: 55,0 °C
Core 3 und 4: 57,6 °C
Core 5 und 6: 55,1 °C
Core 7 und 8: 57,6 °C

---------------------

Fazit:

Also die 5 - 10 K würde ich auf jeden Fall nach dem 10ten Bier abkaufen, von daher klare Kaufempfehlung. Nichts für ungut, aber wer sich ein wenig mit Wakü auskennt, sollte wisssen das 5 - 10 K bei einem Mikrokanalkühler (heutiger Standard) Welten sind, das war klar dass das Quatsch ist. Inbesondere macht es bei einer parallelen Anströmung zum Die keinen Unterschied ob der Die mittig sitzt oder nicht, da ohne hin alle Kanäle über die Breite gleichzeitig mit der selben Temperatur angeströmt werden. Nur bei einer Queranströmung könnte sich bei niedrigen Volumenströmen das Wasser von Düseneinlass zum Diehotspot nachteilig aufheizen. Nur reden wir hier bei den Mikrokanälen, selbst bei einem geringen Volumenströmen, von Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten von 2 m/s und mehr. Darum spielt es kaum eine Rolle ob der DIE mittig sitzt oder nicht.

Man sollte wissen das der Roman ein sehr ambitionierter Verkäufer ist. Und dann war ja die Sache bezüglich dem 9900 K mit dem angeblich schlechen Lot und bezüglich den "dellied day may" und Entfernung des Heatspreader von angeblich einer Verbesserung von 9 K gegenüber einer verlöteten CPU mit einer Lötschichtdicke von angeblich mind. 0,5 mm, nur das diese Aussage in keinster Weise richtig war. Letztendlich waren es nur 5 - 6 K und auch von einem "Gamers Nexus" kamen dazu widersprüchige Aussagen:

YouTube

In den folgenden Video hat sich der Roman dann von der ursprünglichen Aussage distanziert. Viel mehr hat man einfach nicht die Zusammenhänge verstanden, das angeblich schlechte Lötzinn war es definitiv nicht.
Bezüglich dem außermittigen Die würde eine simple Drehung des Kühler reichen, gleicher Effekt wie die Versetzung des Kühler:

Ryzen 3000 perfekt kuehlen '-' eine praktische Testreihe auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Wasserblock fuers asymmetrische Design mit interessantem Fazit | Seite 2 | igor sLAB

Zum Schlusswort nach eine abschließende Bemerkung:
Die Kühlerhersteller selbst haben übrigens ausgiebig die asymeterische DIE Anordnung überprüft und sind zum Schluss gekommen das sich eine Verbessung von 1- 2 K definitiv nicht für die Entwicklung zur einer Marktreife lohnt, da kaum ein Konsument bereit wäre so ein Produkt zu kaufen.
Mal ein kleiner Hinweis am Rande, bei AMD sitzen fähige Menschen, die keines falls Inkompetent sind Empfehlungen für neue benötigte Kühlerstrukturen heraus zu geben, denn das ist die kleinste Baustelle bezüglich einer CPU Entwicklung, da denken die Chiphersteller selbst daran ob eine CPU noch tauglich für die Wärmeabfuhr ist oder nicht, dafür ist kein Roman von Nöten.

Von daher gehen bei solchen Videos bei mir sämtliche Alarmglocken an.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Was mich an diesem Konstrukt etwas verwundert ist der Umstand, dass ich, selbst wenn ich einen extragroßen Wasserblock nutze, der eigentlich nur für Server-CPUs gedacht ist und für den ich eigene Brackets habe fräsen lassen, noch nicht mal 5K Unterschied hinbekomme, auch wenn hier die Überdeckung viel, viel besser ist. Das wirkt sich nur bei sehr niedrigem Durchfluss überhaupt signifikant aus. Den Rest würde ich eher in Richtung Urban Legend verorten 

Oder, um es mal anders auszudrücken. Frittentheke und verchromte Endrohre machen ein Auto auch nicht schneller, nur hässlicher. Eine asymmetrische Verschraubung und die Verlagerung des Anpressdrucks sehe ich übrigens mit sehr gemischen Gefühlen, denn man belastet den Sockel völlig anders. Das könnte bei dünnen Schwabbelbrettern durchaus auf Dauer problematisch werden..


----------



## plusminus (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Oben im Text heißt es bis zu 7°  also von 0° - 7° Grad kühler kann theoretisch alles passieren 

Und der Sinn  für Übertakter ist eher keiner , da sich Amd,s brandneue 7nm Ryzen Taktkrücken eh nicht über den von Amd angegebenen max Boost Takt unter Luft / Wasser Kühlung stabil übertakten lassen 

Und das der8auer mit der Naivität derer Geld verdient sehe ich gelassen , den das passiert diesen Leuten auch in anderen Bereichen jeden Tag auf neue .

Siehe Toiletenpapier und Nudel Hamsterkäufe  gegen den Coronavirus


----------



## sinchilla (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Man kann ja testhalber einfach Mal die obere Standarthalterung um 180° drehen, das die Nase im eingebauten Zustand nach unten zeigt, also gleich der Unteren bzw. wie bei Roman seiner Konstruktion.

Der Effekt, wenn er denn messbar ist, sollte zumindest bei den den kleinen Chips identisch sein


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle meinen ganz besonderen Dank an Duke771 und Igor aussprechen!!

Die beiden haben es deutlich genug und nachvollziehbar dargestellt, dass hier etwas geboten wird, was schon grenzwertig ist!

Aber warum eine Hardware Seite wie PCGH so etwas ungeprüft als News bringt und den Lesern damit suggeriert, dass es eine tolle Sache ist, ist absolut unterste Schublade! Clickbait & solche Artikel... Und da wundert man sich vielleicht sogar über sinkende Abo Zahlen??


----------



## plusminus (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



FormatC schrieb:


> Was mich an diesem Konstrukt etwas verwundert ist der Umstand, dass ich, selbst wenn ich einen extragroßen Wasserblock nutze, der eigentlich nur für Server-CPUs gedacht ist und für den ich eigene Brackets habe fräsen lassen, noch nicht mal 5K Unterschied hinbekomme, auch wenn hier die Überdeckung viel, viel besser ist. Das wirkt sich nur bei sehr niedrigem Durchfluss überhaupt signifikant aus. Den Rest würde ich eher in Richtung Urban Legend verorten
> 
> Oder, um es mal anders auszudrücken. Frittentheke und verchromte Endrohre machen ein Auto auch nicht schneller, nur hässlicher. Eine asymmetrische Verschraubung und die Verlagerung des Anpressdrucks sehe ich übrigens mit sehr gemischen Gefühlen, denn man belastet den Sockel völlig anders. Das könnte bei dünnen Schwabbelbrettern durchaus auf Dauer problematisch werden..







Das du uns immer wieder zeigst , das du zwar viel zu erzählen , aber leider wenig Konstruktives hast 

Schönes Beispiel sind deine Fachbegriffe wie zum Beispiel " Schwabbelbretter "

Das diese geringfügige verlagerung des Anpresspunktes keine anderen Probleme verursacht , wüsste eigenlich jeder der keine ungelenken Wurstfinger hat und ohne Hilfe schon mehr als 1 System zusammengeschraubt hat .


Der eigentlichen Sinn , der hinter der Galvaninisierung von Metall Rohren steckt , steht bei Wikipedia


----------



## mjoe87 (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



plusminus schrieb:


> Der eigentlichen Sinn , der hinter der Galvaninisierung von Metall Rohren steckt , steht bei Wikipedia




Sag doch einfach verchromen und komm nicht mit Begrifflichkeiten die Niemand auf diesem Planeten verwendet, nur um es nicht beim gebräuchlichen Namen zu nennen und möchtegern gebildet zu erscheinen. Galvanisieren kann alles sein, verchromen hingegen ist eindeutig.


----------



## barmitzwa (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

wird schon seinen Grund haben, dass in dem Vorstellungsvideos keinerlei Tests gezeigt werden


----------



## Gast1666645802 (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



> Schönes Beispiel sind deine Fachbegriffe wie zum Beispiel " Schwabbelbretter "


Als könnte der Normalleser etwas mit den Bezeichnungen des Platinenmaterials und dessen Schichten anfangen. Etwas Versinnbildlichung sollte in einem Forum schon erlaubt sein, denn Verchromen in all seinen Spielarten ist sicher verständlicher als das Rumgekaspere mit Chromelektrolyten.


----------



## Herb_G (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



plusminus schrieb:


> Siehe Toiletenpapier und Nudel Hamsterkäufe  gegen den Coronavirus



Ich verstehe diese Kritik nicht. Ich habe nun schon einige dieser seit kurzem kursierenden Nudel-Klopapier-Desinfektionsmittel-Rezepte nachgekocht - und empfinde das als eine echte kulinarische Bereicherung, die auch nach Corona mein Leben begleiten wird.
Da geht eher meine Ehe zu Bruch, als das die Kombi von der Speisekarte fliegt. Ich würde Dich also Bitten, einen ein bisschen respektvolleren Umgang an den Tag zu legen. Nicht jeder hat einen so anspruchslosen Gaumen wie Du.


----------



## Chatstar (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Ich kann nicht verstehen wieso der 8Aue nicht selber mit Ergebnissen raus kommt, sowas gehört doch einfach dazu, wenn man vor hat ein seriöses Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen.
So macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## Palmdale (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ...
> Aber warum eine Hardware Seite wie PCGH so etwas ungeprüft als News bringt und den Lesern damit suggeriert, dass es eine tolle Sache ist, ist absolut unterste Schublade! Clickbait & solche Artikel... Und da wundert man sich vielleicht sogar über sinkende Abo Zahlen??



Ich möchte an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass zu jeder Zeit der gesunde Menschenverstand zu Rate zu ziehen ist und ein aufmerksames Lesen bereits darauf schließen ließe, dass mit der Begrifflichkeit "soll" keineswegs auch nur irgendetwas suggeriert wird. Zu lesen auch im Absatz:


> Dabei handelt es sich wohlgemerkt um Herstellerangaben. *Ob es wirklich einen nennenswerten Vorteil hat, einen bereits vollflächig aufliegenden Kühler zu versetzen, werden Tests zeigen müssen.*



Wenn man schon selbst diese Transferleistung nicht hin bekommt, sollte man sich mit Unterstellungen wie "Suggerieren", "unterste Schublade" und "Clickbait" vielleicht etwas zurückhalten


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Wenn man schon selbst diese Transferleistung nicht hin bekommt, sollte man sich mit Unterstellungen wie "Suggerieren", "unterste Schublade" und "Clickbait" vielleicht etwas zurückhalten



Nö...!

Ich denke, dass es klar ist, was mit der Headline erreicht werden sollte!
Ich denke auch das die Erwartungshaltung an ein solides Hardwaremagazin sein darf, dass man von Beiträgen dieser Qualität Abstand nimmt.
Ich denke in dem Zusammenhang, da es offensichtlich nicht so ist, war meine Abokündigung angebracht.

Wie wäre es gewesen:

1. Test machen
2. Artikel darüber mit für und wider...
3. Fazit

und zwar in der Reihenfolge!
Andere Seiten bekommen es doch so auch hin?! Da zahle ich übrigens dann auch gerne!


Das "Clickbait" bezog sich vor allem auf die generell nachlassende Qualität der Artikel !! Der Beitrag über die Brackets ist nur mal wieder ein Beispiel gewesen...



Chatstar schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wieso der 8Aue nicht  selber mit Ergebnissen raus kommt, sowas gehört doch einfach dazu, wenn  man vor hat ein *seriöses* Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen.
> So macht das keinen Sinn.



....finde den Fehler ...


----------



## Herb_G (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Nö...!
> Ich denke, dass es klar ist, was mit der Headline erreicht werden sollte!
> Ich denke auch das die Erwartungshaltung an ein solides Hardwaremagazin sein darf, dass man von Beiträgen dieser Qualität Abstand nimmt.
> Wie wäre es gewesen:
> ...



Ich stimme Dir zu, dass man durch das Video und ohne wirklichen Test dem Produkt und dem Absatz dienlich ist, bevor es sich die Lorbeeren verdient hat.
Als Hardware-Jäger und Sammler war ich auch gleich Feuer und Flamme, weil ja gleich mal 5-8°C schon als greifbar suggeriert werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Das Zeug wurde doch gerade erst released, wenn man da nicht schon vorab ein Testmuster hatte, wird man jetzt wohl kaum schon Ergebnisse vorzeigen können.

Andererseits haben einige Kühlerhersteller in der Vergangenheit reichlich mit unterschiedlichen Jetplates und Anströmungen experimentiert. Das Ergebnis war, dass es bei niedrigem Durchfluss 1-2°C bringen kann, aber mit steigendem Durchfluss wird der Vorteil immer geringer und verschwindet mehr und mehr in der Messtoleranz. Ist auch logisch, wenn hohe Turbulenzen in der ganzen Mikrostruktur vorhanden sind und sich das Wasser durch den hohen Volumenstrom quasi gar nicht erwärmt.
Manche Hersteller bringen auch extra angepasste Kühler bzw. Jetplates heraus, aber viele lassen es einfach, weil 1°C bei niedrigem Durchfluss es einfach nicht wert sind.


----------



## chaotium (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Das Kit lohnt sich vielleicht für ne AIO. Aber für ne Custom Wakü mit einer Temp. von 45 Grad beim zocken völlig unnötig.
Und wie er selbst sagte, von 0-7 Grad


----------



## soulstyle (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Also respekt an alle aufsterebenden Menschen die etwas optimieren wollen oder etwas verändern wollen, aber einfach etwas herstellen ohne dieses zu beweisen, ist ein sehr miutger Schritt.
Einmal tief Durchatmen, feste die freundin drücken, Video Beweis hinlegen und die Menschen mit deiner Entwicklung erfreuen lassen.

Also ich würde gerne 30€ wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe für max -10Kelvin ausgeben wenn das mit Hotspott Verschiebung klappt, ausgeben.
Bastelspass, und Performanceoptimierung.....


----------



## mannefix (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

AMD unter Wasser. Was für eine nette Überschrift. Intel Fanboy?


----------



## Der_Apfeldieb (14. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Chatstar schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wieso der 8Aue nicht selber mit Ergebnissen raus kommt, sowas gehört doch einfach dazu, wenn man vor hat ein seriöses Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen.
> So macht das keinen Sinn.



Er befriedigt halt den notorischen Drang zu basteln. Zudem denke ich das er seine Zielgruppe ganz gut kennt .


----------



## McZonk (15. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Aqua Computer zieht da wohl auch mit einer vergleichbaren Methode mit: Wird es WaKue-Kuehler fuer die neue Ryzen-3000-Serie und einen Chipsatz-Kuehler fuer den X570 geben? - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Da darf Torsten dann wohl demnächst pro Kühler noch ein paar Positionen mehr messen dürfen.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Einfach für 5-10€ einen "Chinakühler" kaufen, die durchströmen sehr oft nämlich nicht von der Mitte nach außen, sondern von einer zur anderen Seite (je nach Modell auch diagonal!).


(nur mal schnell ein) Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den Kühler passend montieren, ggf. Kühler (nicht Halterung) um 90° drehen (bei sehr vielen kein Problem da quadratisch an der Halterung befestigt), und das kalte Wasser von der Seite einlaufen lassen wo der/die Die/s sitzen, fertig. Für die gesparten 20-25€ kann man beim Chinamann direkt noch die restlichen Teile der WaKü kaufen. 

Und dass die China-WaKüs - wenn man "gute" Teile kauft (zb. einen CPU-Kühlblock mit Kanälen oder Finnen, und nicht nur einer Kupferplatte ohne alles) - eine ordentliche Kühlleistung liefern, wissen wir spätestens seit den Tests von Linus oder Jayz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder man macht sich keine Gedanken um das Thema, weil die Kühlleistung einer WaKü idR so oder so mehr als ausreichend ist.


----------



## Grestorn (15. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

@INU.ID

Das Bild (mit AIDA64 FPU Load) ist mit welcher CPU entstanden?


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

@*Grestorn*

Sowohl bei Jayz als auch bei Linus mit dem EKWB Supremacy Evo...

YouTube

YouTube

..., beide verwenden genau den von INU.ID genannten Chinakracher und bei beiden liegt der EKWB Supremacy 3-4°C vorne.


Der EKWB ist aber nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU-Wasserkuehler im Test: Anfi-tec, Aqua Computer, EKWB & Koolance im Vergleich (Seite 4) - ComputerBase



Der Chinakracher hinkt also rund 7-8°C hinter einem AC Kryos Next und WC Heatkiller 4 hinterher. Berücksichtigt man noch, dass AC und WC, auf ihre bisherigen Topmodelle bezogen, mit einem von Grund auf neu entwickelten und für Ryzen 3000 angepassten Kühler nach eigenen  Aussagen <1,5°C herausholen könnten, macht ein Wechsel auf so einen Chinakracher natürlich keinen Sinn. Egal wo bei dem der Intake liegt.

Da investiert man die 15€ als AC Kryos Next Besitzer besser in die kommenden 15-20€ Halterung, die AC speziell für den Kryos Next als Nachrüstoption anbieten wird. Bei einem Heatkiller 4 bleibt einem nur das universelle Bracket von Roman als Spielzeug für 1-2°C niedrigere Temperaturen übrig (5-8°C bei einem Custom Block halte ich für völlig utopisch) oder man macht sich in den Foren über 3D Druck Lösungen schlau. Im Luxx war da schon jemand aktiv.


----------



## rebel85 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @*Grestorn*
> *
> Da investiert man die 15€ als AC Kryos Next Besitzer besser in die kommenden 15-20€ Halterung, die AC speziell für den Kryos Next als Nachrüstoption anbieten wird. *
> Bei einem Heatkiller 4 bleibt einem nur das universelle Bracket von Roman als Spielzeug für 1-2°C niedrigere Temperaturen übrig (5-8°C bei einem Custom Block halte ich für völlig utopisch) oder man macht sich in den Foren über 3D Druck Lösungen schlau. Im Luxx war da schon jemand aktiv.



was meinst du genau damit? welche zukünftige option? hast du da ein link?


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch KÃ¼hlrahmen von "der8auer"*

@rebel85



> Schon mal zur Info: Wir werden für die Ryzen 3000 in den nächsten Tagen  angepasste CPU Kühler vorstellen. Diese werden zusätzlich zu den AM4  Kühlern in den Shop kommen.
> Geändert wird die Halterung die dann auch als Umrüstsatz zur Verfügung stehen wird.





> Die Kühler bleiben identisch, lediglich die Position auf dem  Heatspreader wird einige Millimeter verschoben um eine Optimierung zu  erreichen.



Wird es WaKue-Kuehler fuer die neue Ryzen-3000-Serie und einen Chipsatz-Kuehler fuer den X570 geben? - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum



Von Roman gibt es jetzt auch Messwerte mit einer AiO Wakü. Die reine Verschiebung nach unten liefert beim 3900X/3950X erwartungsgemäß die ausgeglichensten Werte. Leider keine Infos zu einer Custom Wasserkühlung. Hoffentlich werden AC hier bei der Vorstellung ihrer Halterung etwas konkreter und ob es bei den genannten <1,5°C mit dem kryos next bleibt:



> Wir werden für die X570 Chipsätze einen Kühler produzieren. Allerdings kann ich noch kein Datum dazu nennen.
> Die CPU-Kühler für AM4 können problemlos für Ryzen 3000 CPUs verwendet werden.
> 
> Die Anordnung der Wärmequellen in den drei Dies erzeugt die maximale  Wärme immernoch ungefähr in der Mitte der CPU. Aufgrund der 7nm  Fertigung ist die Fläche nicht viel größer als bei anderen CPUs.
> ...



Wird es WaKue-Kuehler fuer die neue Ryzen-3000-Serie und einen Chipsatz-Kuehler fuer den X570 geben? - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NtDHyEaC7lA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duke711 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Was soll dieser Test nun aussagen?

Man betrachtet in dem CB Bench eine kurze Momentaufanahme in dem die CPU Last schankend ist. Da kommt bei jeder Messung ein beliebig anderer Wert zu stande. Aussagekraft gleich null. Also wenn dann bitte mit Prime95 und co. einen stationären Fall betrachten, mit einer konstanter CPU Last. Anschließend jeweils für die einzelnen Core den Median bzw. Mittelwert bilden, z.B. mit HWinfo und co.
Dann sprechen wir von einer fachlich richtig durchgeführten Messung, Grundlagen Messtechnik.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste nur noch jemand herausfinden, WIE VIEL besser die Temperaturen werden.
> 
> Wenns nur 2 Kelvin sind oder sowas ists ja für die Fische, wenns 5-10K werden wäres zumindest für gewisse Zielgruppen interessant.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich rede selbstverständlich immer von maximaler Last - im Idle oder bei Teillast sind die temperaturen sowieso unkritisch/egal.



Im Vorstellungsvideo hat Roman selbst von 5-6 Kelvin Unterschied bei Lastwechseln gemacht und deutlich weniger unter Voll-/statischer Last. Heißt also: Im Cinebench-Runs, wie im Q&A gezeigt, sind die 5 K gut möglich; aber in wirklich kritischen Situationen, wo man bessere Kühlleistung  sind es wohl eher 2K oder weniger. Das deckt sich auch mit den Berichten Aquacomputers und Watercools zur möglichen Entwicklung angepasster Kühlstrukturen: Lohnt sich nicht. Moderne Wasserkühler versuchen allgemein auf möglichst großer Fläche möglichst viel Wärme abzuführen (warum Roman das Gegenteil behauptet, weiß ich nicht) und leichte Unterschiede in deren Verteilung spielen somit keine große Rolle.

Die Ungeleichmäßigkeit sollte man übrigens, gerade bei nicht übertakteten Prozessoren, nicht überschätzen. Roman spricht in seinem Vortellungsvideo von "10 bis 20 W" für den I/O-Chip. Das dürfte aber sehr tief gegriffen sein, denn 15 W sind bereits für den X570 im Bereich des möglichen. Also genau der gleiche Chip in nur wenig mehr verbrauchender 14- statt 12-nm-Fertigung, aber mit zwei aktiven IF-Links (Schätzung ausgehend von Zen+ Threadripper/Epc: 5-10 W), vier aktiven PCI-E-Lanes (weniger) und zwei aktiven Speicherkanälen nebst Controller (10+ W gut möglich) weniger. Genaue Zahlen sind schwierig, aber ich selbst halte 20 bis 50 W für den I/O-Chip für möglich. (@Igor: Hast du ein AM4-Board zur Hand, bei dem man den Stromfluss der SoC-Phasen direkt messen kann? Die von den Powerstages gemeldeten Werte gehen bei meinen Testmustern nie auf, sodass ich anhand dieser den Verbrauch nicht näher eingrenzen konnte.)

Das heißt also für einen Dual-CCD-Matisse ohne Übertaktung kommt man auf ein Verhältniss von I/O- und CCD-Verbrauch von 1:3 und die CCDs konzentrieren die Wärmeentwicklung noch einmal in je zwei Bereichen, einmal entlang der Package-Außenkante und einmal in der Nähe der Packagemitte. Das ergibt dann drei Hotspots im Verhältnis 1:1,5:1,5, die nur leicht gegenüber dem geometrischen Zentrum verschoben sind und dann kommen noch Heatspreader und Kühlerbodenplatte oben drauf. Zusammengenommen bis zu 3 mm Kupfer und Romans Halterung soll 3-5 mm Verschiebung ermöglichen. Da erscheinen die 4 K Vorteil in einem Cinebench-Run schon als sehr gutes Ergebnis, denn wenn Kupfer die Wärme so schlecht seitlich leiten würde, dass größere Unterschiede entstünden, wäre auch die vertikale Wärmeleitung vom Chip in den Kühler miserabel.





INU.ID schrieb:


> Einfach für 5-10€ einen "Chinakühler" kaufen, die durchströmen sehr oft nämlich nicht von der Mitte nach außen, sondern von einer zur anderen Seite (je nach Modell auch diagonal!).
> 
> 
> (nur mal schnell ein) Beispiel:
> ...



Ohne die Verlustleistung zu prüfen: 4,5 K Rückstand sind ein halbes bis anderthalb Jahrzehnte Rückstand in der Wasserkühlungsentwicklung. (Vergl. PCGH 07/16 oder Wakü-SoHe Heatkiller 1.6 vs IV: 22,1 zu 19,1 °C auf 150 W TDP. Das ist ein 2002er Design gegen einen Kühler, der vermutlich nicht vor 2022 einen Nachfolger erhält.)


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



> @Igor: Hast du ein AM4-Board zur Hand, bei dem man den Stromfluss der  SoC-Phasen direkt messen kann? Die von den Powerstages gemeldeten Werte  gehen bei meinen Testmustern nie auf, sodass ich anhand dieser den  Verbrauch nicht näher eingrenzen konnte.


Nimm ein richtig gutes Brett mit MOSFET DCR, nicht billiger Inductor DCR. Dann kommst Du schon einigermaßen genau hin. Ich hatte es beim 3950X mal auf der Platine aufgedröselt und bin im Durchschnitt über 30 Minuten im gemischten Teillastbetrieb zwar auch bei etwas unter 20 Watt gelandet, aber in der Spitze bei Vollast waren es schon bis zu zu 24 Watt. Mit dem Chiller wohlgemerkt. Nimmt man noch mögliche Leckströme hinzu, gehen auch 30 Watt. Mehr sind es sicher nicht.


----------



## Duke711 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Unter dem Video gibt es nun eine Bemerkung von einem angeblichen Käufer des Produktes:

Zitat

"Habe das Produkt sofort nach deinem Video gekauft, die Ergebnisse sind allerdings ernüchternd. Habe durch euren Adapter keinen merklichen Temperaturunterschied. Der Ryzen 7 3700X schwankt mit vielleicht ~1 Grad unterschied. Muss dennoch sagen, eine coole Idee von euch und aufjedenfall mal einen versuch wert gewesen. Weiter so! "


----------



## Obiwan (18. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Prime reicht völlig. Einmal ohne verschieben Delta CPU-Temp zu Umgebungstemp nach 10 Minuten Prime Small FFTs und einmal mit verschieben.
> Das sollte locker reichen um zu sehen, obs 1K, 5K oder 10K Unterschied macht.



So, das Bracket ist da und eingebaut.
Die Montage war leider etwas problematisch. Wenn ich die untere Schraube knapp 9 mm, wie es in der Anleitung steht, rausdrehe, dann kollidiert diese mit dem Kühler des M.2-Anschluss. Maximal kann diese ca. 7 mm vorstehen. Obere Schraube angepasst ergibt sich folgendes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende ist es in meinem Aufbau 1°C Differenz.

Edit: In CB R20 bleiben die Chiplets dafür unter 80°C, was vorher nicht möglich war. Ein Effekt ist schon da (ca. 3-5°C weniger), allerdings nicht unter Prime95, sondern eher bei alltäglicher Nutzung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Nuja, im Average beim TDie sinds ca. 2 Kelvin.

Also sagen wir mal messbar aber nicht relevant. Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## Obiwan (18. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Im Alltag macht es eher etwas aus, so ca. 3-5° sind es schon. Vielleicht wäre es etwas mehr, wenn die Montage wie vorgegeben funktioniert hätte. 
Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass diese Kollision mit dem Kühler des obersten M.2 Slots bei vielen X570-Boards passieren wird, weil dort häufig der Slot ist, der direkt an der CPU angebunden ist.


----------



## Grestorn (18. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Für Temperatur-Fetischisten gar nicht so schlecht. Und genau so ist es auch positioniert. 

Tatsächliche Unterschiede wird es nicht machen. Eine Verbesserung um 0,001 fps wenn man über 1 Jahr mittelt vielleicht ... 

Aber darum geht es ja auch nicht immer.


----------



## Duke711 (18. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Obiwan schrieb:


> Im Alltag macht es eher etwas aus, so ca. 3-5° sind es schon..



Dann wäre es aber auch unter Prime95  und co. mit einer statischen Last der Fall, bei einer kurzen Lastschwankung zeigen die Sensoren irgendwas an, das sollte man nicht auf die Goldwaage legen.
Es sind 1 - 2 K, das haben die Kühlerhersteller übrigens schon vor über einem Jahr herausgefunden. Eben auch wie beim virtuellen Modell des 2700X.
Passt ja zu den angeblichen Märchen mit dem Entfernung des Heatspreader vom 9900K und einer angeblichen Verbesserung von 9 K, waren letztendlich nur  5 K. Aber bei den "Messmethoden" wie im Video zu sehen, wundert mich das nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (19. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*

Habe mal ein Video mit einem 9900K im Test gesehen wo der mit und ohne IHS mit solch einem Tool getestet wurde.
Hier kam im Schnitt noch nicht mal 3°C Verbesserung zusammen.

Wobei ich mir gut vorstellen kann das in einem extrem Fall wie manche Stresstests solch ein Umbau mehr bewirken kann als wenn das System ganz normal belastet wird. Vor einem Jahr habe ich auch zum Test zwischen IHS und Kühler LM verwendet und das Ergebnis im selben Extremtest war das ich 10°C kühler wurde und die 90°C halten konnte. Zuvor kam ich direkt auf 100°C und musste sogar ein AVX-Offest von mindestens 2 verwenden. Im normal Betrieb macht es aber nur 3-5°C aus, so das es in regulärem Betrieb zu vernachlässigen ist. Denn da liegt die Temperatur so gut das es auf diese 3-5°C nicht mehr mit ankommt und eine Leistungsaufnahme wie in meinen extrem Test erreiche ich mit keinem meiner Programmen oder Spiele.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nuja, im Average beim TDie sinds ca. 2 Kelvin.
> 
> Also sagen wir mal messbar aber nicht relevant. Danke für deine Mühe!



Bei modularen Wasserkühlungen sind 2 K eine Ansage. 5 Jahre Entwicklung bringen oft geringere Vorteile. Allerdings ist ±1 K auch schon die Variabilität, die man zwischen zwei Montagen haben kann. Ich muss wohl doch eine Messreihe machen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei modularen Wasserkühlungen sind 2 K eine Ansage. 5 Jahre Entwicklung bringen oft geringere Vorteile. Allerdings ist ±1 K auch schon die Variabilität, die man zwischen zwei Montagen haben kann. Ich muss wohl doch eine Messreihe machen.



Na endlich erbarmt sich mal jemand!!!


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch KÃ¼hlrahmen von "der8auer"*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei modularen Wasserkühlungen sind 2 K eine Ansage. 5 Jahre Entwicklung bringen oft geringere Vorteile. Allerdings ist ±1 K auch schon die Variabilität, die man zwischen zwei Montagen haben kann. Ich muss wohl doch eine Messreihe machen.



Die Halterung wird dir AC hoffentlich dafür bereitstellen. 

Wird es WaKue-Kuehler fuer die neue Ryzen-3000-Serie und einen Chipsatz-Kuehler fuer den X570 geben? - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## econaut (8. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> *AW: Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"*
> 
> 
> 
> Bei modularen Wasserkühlungen sind 2 K eine Ansage. 5 Jahre Entwicklung bringen oft geringere Vorteile. Allerdings ist ±1 K auch schon die Variabilität, die man zwischen zwei Montagen haben kann. Ich muss wohl doch eine Messreihe machen.


Na, wie schaut's denn mit der Messreihe aus?


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2020)

Hat Torsten zwar outgesourced, aber gemessen wurde es:








						[PLUS] Versetzte AM4-Halterung für bessere Ryzen-3000-Temperaturen
					

PCGH Plus: AMDs Chiplet-Design in den aktuellen AMD-Prozessoren sorgt für eine asymmetrische Wärmeentwicklung innerhalb der CPU. Bringen geometrisch angepasste Kühler Temperaturvorteile?




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------

